# Time to say Hello



## Montisquirrel (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I'm reading this Forum since a couple of weeks and I already got a lot of professional help here.

I'm making music since the beginning of the '90s, learning violin and piano at this time. With the big rise of electronic music at this time, I started to use an old keyboard to "produce" songs with very high bpm and record them to a cassette tape recorder...

In 2002 I got my first DAW. .. ....and so on and so on...

Nowadays my genre is a mix of electronic music like drum'n'bass, Glitch-Hop, etc... and acoustic instruments (libraries). I use lot of stuff from brands like Soundiron, Project Sam, 8Dio, Soniccouture, Orangetree and so on.... so I guess this Forum is the place to be.

In real life I'm a teacher... so I just make music for fun (but one day, who knows...).

Feel free to listen to my music: http://soundcloud.com/timon-1


Timon aka "Montisquirrel" (Dortmund / Germany)


----------

